# VW Hater thread



## Wings88 (Dec 29, 2010)

Do we have a hater thread for people who dislike VWs? It just came to my mind when I got some trash launched at me from some kids driving stangs, was wondering if anyone else got trash while driving their R's


----------



## Trevor .:R32 (Dec 30, 2010)

there driving f******* stangs :bs:.... there the tools..... Oh ! american muscle were hardcore! Euro FTW ! :beer:


----------



## Trevor .:R32 (Dec 30, 2010)

did you at least race them and beat them?


----------



## Wings88 (Dec 29, 2010)

Heh.. No, I had about 50 pounds of delicate groceries in my trunk (champagne and beer). I was not sure how the R stood up to an 09' GT. I have seen some youtube videos going against the old style GT and the GT pulls around third. That and I was in hick country (At Walmart too).


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

Trevor .:R32 said:


> *there* driving f******* *stangs* :bs:....* there* the tools..... Oh ! *american* muscle *were* hardcore! Euro FTW ! :beer:


 Bolded your mistakes.
They're: Correct use
Stangs shoud read 'Stang's
American: Should be capitalized
Were should read We're
I'm not sure how Euro's F*ck the world, outside of being a terrible form of universal currency. 
There are plenty of other mistakes, but those are the worst ones.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Wings88 said:


> Wrong thread, the grammar hater thread is located here.
> 
> Grammar Haters


Wrong forum, take this retarded **** to the off-topic or TCL forum.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

I just find it sad that people seem to have such a loose grasp on a pretty basic concept. I mean, it's fine to transpose a letter here and there. What bums me out is the complete lack of sentence structure on this forum is just a sad commentary on internet and text speak. 
Then people get all sorts of defensive because they're upset that someone pointed out that they've yet to figure out the different versions of the word there, and when to use which one.


----------



## mh96gti (Jan 30, 2009)

-DOOMED- said:


> I just find it sad that people seem to have such a loose grasp on a pretty basic concept. I mean, it's fine to transpose a letter here and there. What bums me out is the complete lack of sentence structure on this forum is just a sad commentary on internet and text speak.
> Then people get all sorts of defensive because they're upset that someone pointed out that they've yet to figure out the different versions of the word there, and when to use which one.


your so good with books man i wish i was as smart as u:thumbup:


----------



## turbomkII (Jul 25, 2005)

What does this even have to do with motorsports?


----------



## dabax2324 (Dec 28, 2010)

-DOOMED- said:


> Bolded your mistakes.
> They're: Correct use
> Stangs shoud read 'Stang's
> American: Should be capitalized
> ...


good job correcting his grammar except FTW
is not f*ck the world
it is FOR THE WIN!!


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

dabax2324 said:


> good job correcting his grammar except FTW
> is not f*ck the world
> it is FOR THE WIN!!


Maybe in Internet speak, outside of here it means what I said.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

dabax2324 said:


> good job correcting his grammar except FTW
> is not f*ck the world
> it is FOR THE WIN!!


You should probably stay out of biker bars. eace:


----------



## dabax2324 (Dec 28, 2010)

-DOOMED- said:


> Maybe in Internet speak, outside of here it means what I said.


Welcome to the internet


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

dabax2324 said:


> Welcome to the internet


It still doesn't mean for the win here either.


----------



## Snatcher (Apr 3, 2009)

It's the internet, buddy. You'd probably like to invest in some sand goggles. 

Here's the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Military-Ta...ultDomain_0&hash=item5ade8b4265#ht_1011wt_932

They be throwing sand in yo face, son. It's a forum. It provides; knowledge, pictures, advice, and sandstorms.


----------

